# How far down can you crank ILF limb bolts?



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

It’s general accepted that the maximum preload is to turn the bolts all the way down, then back them out until the limbs can be easily installed and removed. It’s excellent for guys with very short draw lengths. They can get the maximum performance possible. If you’re draw is long, you would probably be better served at mid-range or toward minimum preload.


----------



## sharpbroadhead (Feb 19, 2004)

actually the best way to set up an ILF is to set the preload at a point where the bow begins to stack at just past your draw length - that way you are getting the smoothest possible draw at your individual draw length - thereby making for a truly custom shooting bow for you.


----------



## wtpops (Sep 18, 2005)

I am by no means an expert on ILF. just purchased my first one and still waiting on the limbs. I have been reading and talking to manufactures for the past year and a half and sharp hit it on the head. "set the preload at a point where the bow begins to stack at just past your draw length" this is what i have been told by all i have talked to that make the ILF system. So it is important to get the right length limb on the right length riser for your draw to be able to achieve this. Again i im only repeating what i have been told.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

lozzano,

Your question was about most poundage, and how far you can bolt them down. As you can see (now), higher poundage by itself, may not equate to the best or maximum performance for a particular set of limbs--or archer.


----------



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

Thank you guys!
I would be lost if it wasn't for all your help answering all kinds of tech questions.

David lozzano


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

When I was at Tradtech...we strongly advised customers not to bottom out the limbs......other manufacturers might state differently......bottomed out they are tough to remove and attach.....my advice would be, instead of asking here, because you will get a variety of responses....if it is a Morrisson...give Bob a call or send an email to him....the bowyer/manufacturer would/should be the person you go to for information on a particular riser or limb.....he knows what is best for his product.

While alot of people know things about ILF...in general...the person/company who makes them should be the source of information...contrary to some people's beliefs here....ILF is merely a method of attaching a limb to a riser....each brand has its own characteristics and specs......there are many variables that only the bowyer knows for sure.......just my advice and opinion.......


Lee


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a Trad Tech Apex 17" riser with 45 pound longbow limbs. I personally prefer it with the limb bolts all the way down. I believe it is right around 50 pounds.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Bigtone1411,

I would check the owners manual or give John a call. We never recommended bottoming out the limbs. If you wanted 50# it might have been more advisable to get the 50# limbs. Up to you, but I would check. 

ILF is a limb attachment system with the ability to provide some weight adjustments. They were not designed as a method to solely adjust weight, especially to a weight that is available in another limb. By bottoming both Kim's out it is also possible that you changed tiller as well. I would check that


Lee


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry, limbs, not Kim's! When setting up risers I would bottom the bolts, then back them out full turns. It was then necessary when setting tiller to slightly adjust one bolt in or out. It was probably sent to you with that done already. By bottoming the limbs out, unless you are positive it took exactly the same number of turns, you might have changed tiller. I'm not trying to be overly critical but am merely trying to give information and advice based on dealing with ILF daily for several years. 

Again, ILF is a method of limb attachment. It provides for some weight adjustment, but that is not its main purpose. 


Lee


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

Footguy,
I originaly bought the limbs from John with a Sky Archery 17" riser. John told me by backing off the limb bolts two full turns, I would be at 53 pounds. The Sky Archery riser can tighten the bolts all the way against the limbs. The Apex riser, even with the bolts all the way down, is still looser that the Sky riser with the limbs backed out two full turns. Thats why I figure it is safe and the poundage is still less than the Sky Riser the way john set it up. I shoot split finger and the tiller still seems perfect to me and I am getting very accurate with the set up. I will give John a call to get his opinion. I ordered the Apex riser without his assistance because I just couldn't seem to get him on the phone at the time. Thanks for the info Footguy.


----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)

No problem. I guess things have changed that I am not up to date on. Good luck with your setup


----------



## cecil2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I read on Bobs site to turn them all way down then back off 1/4 turn


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Bob told me to start at 2 and not go past 5 

I have mine at 4 turns out


----------

